# Opener



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Opener, looks promising this year. I wish I had a license. Oh well.

Anybody else seen some nice ones this year??


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

I saw two nice bucks in our backyard in fargo. Both are 3x3, or what some would call an 8 pointer. And both had at least 6-8 inch points. Nice high racks. And both were pretty wide, something like 15-18 inches. One had pretty heavy horns too. To bad it's illegal to take them. Ton of turkeys running around our backyard as well.


----------

